# Team #AlphaSapphire or #OmegaRuby ?



## lazuli (Sep 10, 2014)

excuse me if this poll has been made already.
which game would/will you get and why?

my brother had ruby so he want's omega ruby and, like with XY, i'm getting the opposite game version, which would be alpha sapphire.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 10, 2014)

There was already a thread like this but I believe it's been dead for two or three months.

I'm getting both, so no specific team for me.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 10, 2014)

Like Reindeer I'm getting both, but since I played Ruby as a child OR is going to be my main copy. So I'm #TeamOmegaRuby.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 10, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There was already a thread like this but I believe it's been dead for two or three months.
> 
> I'm getting both, so no specific team for me.



oh, well then. there should be a lot more hype, since it is a little more than a month away.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 10, 2014)

lol Sapphire.

And why we're here, why are people buying both? I mean, they all have the same things, aside from a few different Pokemon variations... i think.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 10, 2014)

I am the ALPHA MALE! (well, female) Alpha is higher class, plus sapphires are awesome.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

Alpha sapphire!
One of my reasons is to avoid this guys nightmarish overworld model :0


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 10, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> excuse me if this poll has been made already.
> which game would/will you get and why?
> 
> my brother had ruby so he want's omega ruby and, like with XY, i'm getting the opposite game version, which would be alpha sapphire.




you are the alpha male/female

meh. alpha male sounds better.


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire. 

I always go for the cold cover colour arts and have done since the EU release of Gen 2.


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 10, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire, cause I like Kyogre more than Groudon. I'm pretty sure that I'll buy Omega Ruby after I've finished Sapphire though.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 10, 2014)

RetroT said:


> And why we're here, why are people buying both? I mean, they all have the same things, aside from a few different Pokemon variations... i think.


My reason is my brother doesn't play anymore (he stopped after Diamond), all my friends who play are going off to Uni so don't have the time to play Pokemon and I can't always find people to trade with online/ I don't always want to interact with other players. 

Plus the collector in me needs both the steelbooks :3


----------



## WonderK (Sep 10, 2014)

I had Sapphire version when I was a kid so I'm going with Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 10, 2014)

Team AlphaSapphire.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Team AlphaSapphire.



Preach! #AlphaSapphire


----------



## lazuli (Sep 10, 2014)

i think lots of people are getting the version they had as kids and i can understand why. ive only played emerald (playing all three RSE games at the same time right now) so i didnt get to experience the whole different team things.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 10, 2014)

Omega ruby.
reason? You'll see when the Ruby army take over the world! only thing i dont really like is maxies face.. ughhh... why cant bob the magical cat be the bosses of both teams and become a legendary and be the main trainer and be the professor and be everything in the game.. bob be so adorable.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 10, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire, because that's the one I had as a kid. I remember going to gamestop and playing the R/S demo and being AMAZED by the new graphics? nope. by the new starter pokemon? nah.

my mind was blown by the fact that I could walk behind a house.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 10, 2014)

#OmegaRuby

I bought Pokemon X last time and decided I'd like to go with the opposite colour this time.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 10, 2014)

trifuxy said:


> Alpha Sapphire, because that's the one I had as a kid. I remember going to gamestop and playing the R/S demo and being AMAZED by the new graphics? nope. by the new starter pokemon? nah.
> 
> my mind was blown by the fact that I could walk behind a house.


Spoilerss! shh... not everyone knows the twist where you're a ghost and can go behind houses with your ghost hax..


----------



## Blu Rose (Sep 10, 2014)

#AlphaSapphire

I like it since I played it (Sapphire) originally, and then lost the copy.

Besides, I thought Team Aqua's reasons were better.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

I like Blue so.....
Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 10, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Besides, I thought Team Aqua's reasons were better.



shhh, you might start a debate about these reasons.

on a further note, starter pokemon? i like fire-type but AS is about water and stuff, so i may get mudkip. in my current RSE gameplays, E has treecko, S has mudkkip, and R has torchic.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Omega Ruby, because I like red more than blue. No other reason, actually.


----------



## puppy (Sep 10, 2014)

ruby
i have always gotten the one that i think fewer people will get.


----------



## Cress (Sep 10, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire. I don't really liek Fire and Ground types.
But I do liek Mudkipz.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 10, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Alpha Sapphire. I don't really liek Fire and Ground types.
> But I do liek Mudkipz.



Same here.
(and i will chose a mudkipz.)


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 10, 2014)

Probably Alpha Sapphire... Originally planned on getting Omega Ruby since my friend was getting Sapphire, but she and I quit talking so I changed my mind lol. I like Kyogre better than Groudon anyhow. (also it wasn't until this year that I realized that I've been pronouncing Kyogre wrong this whole time...)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 10, 2014)

#TeamStarving4Both

Though Omega Ruby will undoubtedly be my main game.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 10, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire. 100%


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 10, 2014)

Groundings overrated. #TeamSmash


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2014)

Going for omega ruby tbh

I prefer blue over red, and oceans over mountains, but I had ruby when I was younger, and not sapphire, and I've always preferred groudom to kyogre, so ruby is where my heart lies


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2014)

Sapphire all the way


----------



## dalandanator (Sep 11, 2014)

alpha sapphire because pirates


----------



## Zuko (Sep 11, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire because-

Kyogre > Groudon
Sea > Fire/Ground
Pirates
Blue > Red


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 11, 2014)

What about Delta Emerald? It might possibly happen considering Nintendo's history with sequels.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have seriously never been this not excited for a Pokemon video game. I never got this game when it came out because I was broke and then when I saw the starters, I just stopped caring altogether. But my husband and I are getting both Ruby and Sapphire because I'm hoping that the game will actually change how I feel about this gen (I'm not a Genwunner, I just don't like Third Gen particularly). I haven't decided which I'm gonna play yet, though, because I want Mudkip to be my starter, but if I pick him then I feel like Kyorge will be pretty much useless since I'll already have the Water type spot filled for team.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 11, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> What about Delta Emerald? It might possibly happen considering Nintendo's history with sequels.



It's not going to happen.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

I would probably get the sapphire one if I did get it, but I probably won't be getting this game


----------



## Beachland (Sep 11, 2014)

Sapphire because that was the one I had when I was younger.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 11, 2014)

I want to get Alpha Sapphire just because I never had the original Sapphire. And really I think all of the old exclusives for it were better than Ruby.

However I want the preorder bonus for OR because it looks like Groudon is guarding a giant cookie.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

team #DeltaEmerald


----------



## Saylor (Sep 11, 2014)

Sapphire because I like blue.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

ok but seriously, where's the option for getting both?

because thats what I always do for these games

- - - Post Merge - - -

and ruby/sapphire has slightly more benefit to this than usual, what with different main villain teams and all


----------



## Danielle (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm going Alpha Sapphire while one of my best friends is going Omega Ruby.

though I know in the end I'll end up with both


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire.
My brother is going to get Omega Ruby.

We're getting these versions because I got Sapphire and he got Ruby when they both came out. ^^;


----------



## lazuli (Sep 15, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Alpha Sapphire.
> My brother is going to get Omega Ruby.
> 
> We're getting these versions because I got Sapphire and he got Ruby when they both came out. ^^;



that's pretty similar to my brother and i. although i was like 4 when RSE came out, he got X and i got Y so i though it was best to get different versions, not only bc storyline, but version exclusive pokemon.


----------



## Holla (Sep 15, 2014)

I love blue, so Alpha Sapphire. Plus I like Kyogre more. ^.^


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 15, 2014)

I want to get Omega Ruby but I love blue... ugh.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 15, 2014)

Sapphireee! It was the one I played as a kid. I'm not really into Pokemon but I'm going to get it because I loved Sapphire when I was younger.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 16, 2014)

After everything I've read here, think I've finally decided to go with Sapphire. I like Kyogre better than Groudon and Sapphire just sounds like the better game, generally.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2014)

I played Emerald as a kid so the choice is hard for me. I'll most likely go with Sapphire


----------



## Zura (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm getting Omega and my brother is getting Alpha.


----------



## Celes (Sep 16, 2014)

I like Kyogre more and the color blue, but I want to get Omega Ruby, since it seems most people are getting Alpha Sapphire. Just to balance things out. c:


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sapphire was my childhood and the first Pokemon game I ever played. I remember spending countless hours playing it, so Alpha Sapphire for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm Team Alpha, because I've been aiming for that version when I made my decision.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Sapphire!

Because I just like Kyogre more


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 18, 2014)

I've already had Ruby on GBA so Sapphire for me :3


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sapphire was my first pokemon game ever when I was growing up so it would make no sense for me to choose ruby as I gotta stick to my roots. Plus Kyougre is just so cool, and it is blue probably my all time favorite color. So looking forward to these games!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 18, 2014)

Omega Ruby, since Ruby was one of my first Pokemon games.  I hope if they split up mega stones like in X and Y, that OR get's the one for Altaria. I'll be crushed if I can't use it, even if I can only access it in the after-game.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 20, 2014)

Team Alpha Sapphire forever! 

Though before, I only had Pokemon Ruby, but even then I still liked Pokemon Sapphire more.


----------



## Emily (Sep 20, 2014)

Marie said:


> #OmegaRuby
> 
> I bought Pokemon X last time and decided I'd like to go with the opposite colour this time.



That's my reason also
I only ever played Emerald out the 3 so yeah..


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 24, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire, I just think the blue looks prettier than the red and that's why I got Pokemon X instead of Y too, soo xD


----------



## hiimsenpai (Sep 24, 2014)

omegaruby because groudon looks more cool than kyogre


----------

